# What is the highest surge rate you’ve been tipped on?



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

A business woman tipped me $10 on a 2.3x trip to the SAN airport. A tourist tipped me $5 on a 2.8x trip to the CBX airport. I generally don’t expect to be tipped on surge trips.


----------



## Mark12186 (Mar 29, 2018)

Got a $10 tip on 6.1x surge. It was my best ride ever.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I got 20% tip on a 3.4x surge. 

I recently got $20 cash on a 1.7x surge airport ride that I made $32 for through the app. So $52 total.

And I got a $60 tip for waiting patiently while a pax stopped at home to change and grab a bite for about 15 minutes. The best part was the second leg of her trip was ending mere blocks away from where I live- but I didn't tell her that part! (The trip wasn't surging much but the $60 sure made up for it - hence the honorable mention). I had no idea that $60 was coming- I just mentioned to her that we should be getting back on the road since I was not earning while not driving. She said "Oh here - I have cash to thank you for stopping." and handed me $60.

Me: almost in tears. Seriously.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I got 20% tip on a 3.4x surge.
> 
> I recently got $20 cash on a 1.7x surge airport ride that I made $32 for through the app. So $52 total.
> 
> ...


I'm undecided as to whether or not this post will be good for your book. I suppose you have to include a few positive events along with all the negative events.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

One last nice notable tip: drove a sweet Canadian family from venice beach to Canoga park (deep in the san fernando valley). Mega traffic up the 405 and then on the 101 west. Took about 60-70 minutes to get there and then i was stuck in the middle of nowhere (not a lot of Ubering action in canoga park) but the trip was 1.5 surge and i made about $40 -$45 for the ride.

As they got out of the car, the dad handed me $35 or $40 cash and said "here's to get you back to the busier area of the city" which I appreciated so much.

It's pax like this who I wish others would emulate. Just simple consideration and appreciation for the person who safely transported you and your loved ones across 3 city lines, navigating along 2 incredibly intense and packed freeways where a driver needs to be putting 110% of their concentration into making sure the ride goes smoothly all while staying pleasant and nice and acting interested in what the pax is talking about, staying calm and in control.

I get so sick of my pax constantly telling me how much they hate driving in Los Angeles because everyone is insane and it's so incredibly stressful, and how they just can't handle it, it's horrible, road rage, no way no how, terrifying, etc etc etc. Then they exit the car after paying $15 for a 30- minute ride on various freeways and don't even consider tipping their driver a few bucks after that driver got them to their destination safely and smoothly all while making it look easy and low-key. It's _not_ easy- that's why so many people despise driving (especially in Los Angeles)- but most pax don't think about anything but themselves so once that trip is over, they're on their merry pea-brained way.


----------



## scott9002ca (Jan 18, 2018)

I got tipped 5$ on a 50$ ride at 1.4x... not very good. lol. But I've only done about 120 rides, so I guess I'm still a newbie.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

scott9002ca said:


> I got tipped 5$ on a 50$ ride at 1.4x... not very good. lol. But I've only done about 120 rides, so I guess I'm still a newbie.


Any tip on a surge trip is a good tip.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Mark12186 said:


> Got a $10 tip on 6.1x surge. It was my best ride ever.


Wow. What was the total fare and your payout?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

7.7 on Nye 2 yrs ago. and a few on 6.6 xl.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> 7.7 on Nye 2 yrs ago. and a few on 6.6 xl.


Seriously? What was your payout on those two?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

not crazy they went short...it's not always how hi...it's how far.
last week I had a,1.2 xl.LT..OVER 100 MILES.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> not crazy they went short...it's not always how hi...it's how far.
> last week I had a,1.2 xl.LT..OVER 100 MILES.


How much was tip?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

tip $40. 20 plus 20 cash. but I find them 4.4 surges going 30 miles or so paying $150 +are my best cause their fast. but these,are wearing thin.. these 2.4 30 minutes are the best


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> tip $40. 20 plus 20 cash. but I find them 4.4 surges going 30 miles or so paying $150 +are my best cause their fast. but these,are wearing thin.. these 2.4 30 minutes are the best


Yeah I do a lot of 2x to 2.5x airport trips but almost never get tipped. Are you in Pennsylvania?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

yes pa. plus $20 cash...long ride alot of dead miles but I worked in no. not 2 far


----------



## Mark12186 (Mar 29, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Wow. What was the total fare and your payout?


It was after the Kenny Chesney concert in Tampa. It was a short ride 10 mins for $48.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I tried to post it ya that was my fare.... I used to live in wpb. fl..Florida's rates are not good...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> yes pa. plus $20 cash...long ride alot of dead miles but I worked in no. not 2 far
> View attachment 227159


Even if you dead mile all the way home it's $52 an hour and $1.29 per mile. Not too shabby.


----------



## Totallrunner (May 5, 2018)

On st pattys day this year 2.6X on a destnation filter trip for 57$ I was tipped 90$ cash. Best paying trip I have ever had it was 35min


----------

